# Scrivener tip I just discovered



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

This is for Scriv for Mac. I don't know if the latest Win Scriv beta includes this yet.

My second book will have a prologue, something I've not done before. Naturally, I don't want the prologue to be numbered as chapter 1, which Scriv would do by default. I searched for a way to get chapter numbering to start with the first chapter, not the prologue, and finally found the answer, which I'd like to share here.

In the Compile options, go to the Title Adjustments tab. There, look for "Do not add title prefix or suffix to documents:". There's a gear icon next to it. Click it. That will display a list of the folders and documents in your manuscript, which checkboxes. Check the box next to the folder containing your prologue (naturally, that folder is labeled "Prologue" for my manuscript.)

This will tell Scriv not to do automatic chapter numbering for the checked folder(s).

Happy Scriving!


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Handy one. Thanks for sharing. 

Something I do that you might find useful: Keywords + saved searches for various format exports—it lets you have a different title page for each edition and even different various pages as you like. I sometimes do variant bibliographies, too, so vendor-specific compiles can have links directly to the other titles in the store.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Oooh, good to know. I have a prologue in my WIP, and I hadn't even thought about how to handle that yet. I appreciate you sharing your find!


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Scrivener is great, but not the easiest thing to learn. I didn't know about this little tip.


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

Would you know how to make Scrivener stop putting page numbers to the front matter? So far mine only leaves out the very first page

You can also - That's what I do - disable the Title layer and the chapters will be headed by the folder name.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

DashaGLogan said:


> Would you know how to make Scrivener stop putting page numbers to the front matter? So far mine only leaves out the very first page


Compile -> Page Settings -> Header and Footer

Right below the "Footer" are two checkboxes regarding if the page number shows up after page breaks or on single pages. 

Compile -> Page Settings -> First Pages

Right below the footer is a drop-down box: "Start regular header and footer on" [and you can select "automatic" or a page #, with some limitations]


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## MorganKegan (Jan 10, 2013)

DashaGLogan said:


> You can also - That's what I do - disable the Title layer and the chapters will be headed by the folder name.


I want my chapter titles to be "Chapter X: Folder Name", with a graphic image below that, so disabling the chapter prefix/suffix is not an option for me. Instead, my Title Prefix looks like this:
Chapter <$n>:

and my Title Suffix looks like this:

<$img:ivy2;w=200>

(that's two blank lines before the image tag)


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

Very helpful tip, thanks!


----------



## RyonHarms (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi, I'm having a similar issue. I'm not sure how to start the page numbers after my Front Matter. I want the page numbers to start with my Prologue and not my front matter. How do I do that?


----------

